# goldenrod seed harvesting ???



## Jay Burgess (Aug 3, 2007)

How do I harvest seed from the goldenrod plant?

thanks jay burgess capecod mah


----------



## Maine_Beekeeper (Mar 19, 2006)

Jay- Goldenrod is super easy- wait until it has gone by (now?) and is mostly dry - cut the stems a couple of inches from the base and stuff the plant top down into a paper grocery bag (it won't take many to fill the bag)
Put the bag(s) in a well ventilated spot like a screened porch, shed, garage, whatever to let the plants dry out. 
2 weeks or so later, take them out and whack the dried plants around where you want to place the goldenrod. Shake anything in the bag out as well. 
You'll see goldenrod next fall.


----------



## andy12 (Sep 7, 2005)

*patience*

An important concept is to wait untill the seeds are well matured before picking them off the plant. Most goldenrod seedheads will get really fluffy once mature.
Picking tooo soon may not allow the endosperm within seeds to become viable.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

They are fuzzy, not as fuzzy as, say a thistle, but still fuzzy. I do as mentioned and just cut the heads off and put them on paper sacks after they are fuzzy and the stems are dry.


----------

